# Some Beer



## RAMROD (Mar 23, 2005)

A few pictures of my German Bock


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice looking beer Ramrod. Dark beer is my favorite. I never made beer. My Dad use to when I was around 10 years old. How hard is it to make?


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

Compared to making some of the fruit wines you make....simple and quicker!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

I looked at _all those ingredients, etc._ sounds like alot of stuff, or can you just get a kit like wine and go for it?


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

You can buy kits all packaged with the correct and measured ingredients. Only equipment you need that you don't already have is a brew pot. *Edited by: masta *


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

hmmm...what about a capper?...or "screw caps?"


----------



## masta (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes you need a capper...stop by I have two extra I don't use!!!!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, wait up for me, I'll be right over!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

That's good looking beer! Just happens to be my favorite type. How does it taste?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 23, 2005)

Joe everyone I have talked to said dont use the instuctions that come with the beer kits they come out real sweet more like wine. I dont have a scanner but if you want I can type out the general instructions that I used. CW I bottled 2/24/05 @ 0200 am tryed a bottle today after cooling overnight and it tastes great, has a full bodyed malt taste with a hint of floral from the hops with no after taste. Going to let it set for another 2 weeks before riping into it.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

How soon can consume after you're done?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

Heh Thanks! Maybe post it at the "Recipes"...very much appreciated. I have been thinking about trying to make some brew. Summer is coming close, and now and then working outside, I could almost taste a good one.


----------

